# are you sure it wasn't all the lies you told



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Obama: 'Corrosive Nature' of Talk Radio, Fake News Has Ruined Democracy - Breitbart


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not sure if he is trying to spin reality or if he simply doesn't recognize reality.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm sick of hearing "fake news". It all started with "political disinformation" then it was "political satire" and now somehow, it has ascended to news.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Obamazz is just a bad part of our history , 4 more days to go .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> Obamazz is just a bad part of our history , 4 more days to go .


He is too egotistical to go quietly into the night.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> He is too egotistical to go quietly into the night.


Loooooongest farewell ever


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

How many episodes of last this, last that, final this, and the other thing must we endure? As to the fake news link above notice how the left just tied it to talk radio. The perps of the greatest hoax story of all time, man made global warming, are crying because someone produced an ounce of fiction and they believed it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

O'thigger thinks dictatorship is a democracy, and never question the exalted one.

If given the chance, he would have turned us into another Cuba, land of his hero.

"to hell with Fidel", oh wait he is already there! This turd should join him.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I once was a news junkie. Now the OFF button is freeing me from the constant buzzkill of politics. It's hard to go cold turkey, though.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Fake news is nothing new. Has been going on for centuries as a way to control the sheeple. Sure it has effected history but life goes on.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> O'thigger thinks dictatorship is a democracy, and never question the exalted one.
> 
> If given the chance, he would have turned us into another Cuba, land of his hero.
> 
> "to hell with Fidel", oh wait he is already there! This turd should join him.


Did you know this, Socom?

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Fake news goes with fake birth certificates.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

You think that you hear the loser fascist whine now, just wait and see. Word from Trump and Spicer (press sec) is that Trump is going to give pres credentials and access to Bloggers, talk radio hosts and other "non-main stream" media. Great move in my opinion. Also going to give access to a few hundred folks at a time versus the 50 or so that Barry gave in the White house.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> He is too egotistical to go quietly into the night.


Make no mistake, he recognizes reality perfectly well and I believe he absolutely has no intentions of going quietly into the night. He thinks way to much of himself for that.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Talk radio hosts and bloggers could be invited to official White House press briefings once the Trump administration takes office, under a highly irregular proposal being floated that may also remove briefings from the West Wing.
> 
> Trump's pick for White House press secretary, Sean Spicer, said on Sunday that due to "off the chart" interest in the new administration, the president-elect was considering moving briefings from the James S Brady press briefing room, which has been used by presidents to address the media since 1970, to a venue with a greater capacity.
> 
> ...


https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/jan/15/white-house-press-briefings-talk-radio-bloggers-trump


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Make no mistake, he recognizes reality perfectly well and I believe he absolutely has no intentions of going quietly into the night. He thinks way to much of himself for that.


Well, . . . I'm not sure either of us is 100% right, . . . but I also don think that that misfeasanced, malfeasanced, malcontent could find reality if it was in a 12 oz bottle with a twist off lid and a red and white label saying "Reality".

He spends too much time in front of the mirror, . . . or in front of his porch monkeys who act like mirrors telling him what he wants to hear.

He still hasn't figured out that it was his policies that canned his idea line, . . . and sunk the rusty old Hildaboat.

He's still blaming Rush baby for stopping all his "wonderful" ideas by threatening the GOP folks with bad radio press.

He's washed up, . . . but is in denial.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Denton said:


> I'm not sure if he is trying to spin reality or if he simply doesn't recognize reality.


Spin City Baby, Big Time!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Amen Why can't he just admit defeat and go back to Chicago and shut up.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Loooooongest farewell ever


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> I once was a news junkie. Now the OFF button is freeing me from the constant buzzkill of politics. It's hard to go cold turkey, though.


I took some stock trading classes once. After those classes I have not been able to watch the media without getting sick to my stomach. I learned that everything main stream is manipulated. I learned that stocks are intentionally hiped to drive price up so that hedge funds can sell pulling the rug out from under the unsuspecting retail trader.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Well, . . . I'm not sure either of us is 100% right, . . . but I also don think that that misfeasanced, malfeasanced, malcontent could find reality if it was in a 12 oz bottle with a twist off lid and a red and white label saying "Reality".
> 
> He spends too much time in front of the mirror, . . . or in front of his porch monkeys who act like mirrors telling him what he wants to hear.
> 
> ...


There may be some truth in this. His reality is what it is. After all, he still thinks he would have won had he been allowed to run again and the reality is, in my opinion, he would have. Your right, the beast was toast in part because her ideas was the same as his but worse. Washington, and the public at large, were tired of the Clinton mafia and all the lies, killings, and secrets. Add in the fact that she ran a terrible campaign in ignoring Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania, the e-mails, the private server Benghazi .........she had a lot of holes in her boat.


----------

